# Pond Liner/Acrylic window Pond (Tank?) Build



## AbeDC (Jan 17, 2015)

Here's a summer pond(?) I just built, I still need to add some trim on the edges

Build materials:
A bunch of 2x4's
2 8' 2X6's
2 8' 2x10's
1 Acrylic panel (got some scraps from my moving neighbor)
14 3" - 1/4" bolts
Pond liner
1 Tube of Silicone
100+ screws
4 corner brackets
14 brackets








Filled with water (+ some hyacinths and Dwarf papyrus)








Added 4 small goldfish + some frog bit + some other plants








Any suggestions to plants/animals I should add? Any animals and most plants will be brought inside for the winter
Also thinking of adding sand/gravel to the bottom of the pond but not sure

*edit Source of inspiration for the build:


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

nice build, the acrylic is siliconed to the pond liner?
I'd say no sand, you can add pond substrate in a container if you want to keep water lily or other aqua plants.
add cedar cap on top helps too


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

what about predator protection? I agree with no sand, maybe add a water lily. Great job, if you get tired of it I'll store it on my deck for you ; )


----------



## AbeDC (Jan 17, 2015)

kevin22 said:


> nice build, the acrylic is siliconed to the pond liner?
> I'd say no sand, you can add pond substrate in a container if you want to keep water lily or other aqua plants.
> add cedar cap on top helps too


Thanks : )
Yep, siliconed to the pond liner + bolted, it acts as a gasket/seal rather than an adhesive
Still waiting for when I can borrow the family van so I can buy wood for the finishing touches 
cedar would be nice yeah



ddcool said:


> what about predator protection? I agree with no sand, maybe add a water lily. Great job, if you get tired of it I'll store it on my deck for you ; )


Not too worried about large birds, there's a roof over it, and a couple bushes/tree's around. Not too sure what to do with raccoons, the pond is right outside my room door, they don't seem interested. Haven't seen them for the past three nights but it's only a matter of time :X 
And you might have to wait a decade or two till I get tired of it haha


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have some free floating plant = Azola

In S Surrey near 20th & KG


----------



## AbeDC (Jan 17, 2015)

mikebike said:


> I have some free floating plant = Azola
> 
> In S Surrey near 20th & KG


That would be great! Pretty close by to my place. Would they survive with goldfish tho? Tried putting Azolla (that and every plant I could think of) with my tinfoil barbs and they would eat it all by the next day.
I would imagine goldfish would eat small plants like Azolla/Duckweed pretty rapidly too


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have it in my pond with koi, gold fish, comets, and rosie red minnows.

it seems to be expanding/growing


----------



## AbeDC (Jan 17, 2015)

I might take you up on your offer then, just didn't want the Azolla to go to waste if my goldfish were just going to eat it all haha


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

mikebike said:


> I have it in my pond with koi, gold fish, comets, and rosie red minnows.
> 
> it seems to be expanding/growing


Your koi didn't didn't eat the minnows? Mine did. I found it odd they ate the minnows but left koi fry that size alone.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Very nice pond! I agree with staying away from the sand. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't count the number of fish in the pond.

I buy a 100 or more minnows when they are on sale each spring and put a couple in every water container on my property.
I have several tub with azola growing in them.
I use the minnows to keep down the mosquito problems in container ponds.

There are also many hiding places in the pond created by the plant baskets and plants.


----------

